# Fire at Grand Hotel-Hurghada



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Hundreds of tourists rescued from Hurghada restaurant blaze*

Four Egyptians, including three emergency response personnel and an employee, were injured early on Monday in a blaze in a restaurant at the Grand Hotel in the Red Sea resort of Hurghada.

Security personnel evacuated the rooms and rescued hundreds of tourists before the injuries occurred, security sources told Al-Masry Al-Youm. Preliminary investigations estimated losses at around LE8 million.

The fire, which lasted from 1 am to 5 am, gutted the restaurant of its contents. Six fire engines were brought to extinguish the fire.

Civil defense forces were able to control the flames before they reached the rest of the hotel, the source said. Tourists were transferred to another hotel.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Glad no one was killed and hope the injured are ok lets hope this is not the start of insurance jobs.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Glad no one was killed and hope the injured are ok lets hope this is not the start of insurance jobs.


As if they would


----------

